# Stripped threads in crank



## Boris (May 28, 2012)

Can they be retreaded? If so, what would be the process. I'm talking about the threads for pedals.


----------



## bricycle (May 28, 2012)

When mine get cross threaded or messed up, sometimes you can thread from the backside an the front will correct.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 28, 2012)

Yes they can- right hand thread 1/2X20 helicoil kits are relatively cheap, the left hand threads are also available but are quite a bit more expensive.  Cheapest solution is to re-tap them for 9/16  and not may will notice the difference.


----------



## Boris (May 29, 2012)

Thanks boys!


----------



## vincev (May 29, 2012)

I have gone to 9/16 and nobody ever knew.


----------



## Boris (May 29, 2012)

vincev said:


> I have gone to 9/16 and nobody ever knew.




Until now!


----------



## vincev (May 29, 2012)

One of my bikes has a 1/2 inch on one side and a 9/16 on the other .I just took the one pedal apart and built it back up from the parts from the pedal I could not use.Its ok Dave,nobody believes what we write anyway.


----------



## Boris (May 29, 2012)

vincev said:


> One of my bikes has a 1/2 inch on one side and a 9/16 on the other.




I don't believe you.


----------

